# Will go anywhere in mass



## beungood (Dec 29, 2004)

Will go anywhere in mass for subwork. Silverado 2500Hd with 8 foot commercil blade with down pressure. Good at loading docks.
Jack


----------



## beungood (Dec 29, 2004)

I can be reached at 617-549-6104.


----------



## shelby168 (Dec 17, 2009)

sent you text..


justin


----------



## JLEWIS (Oct 15, 2003)

Looking fro a weekend sub in Marlboro. Let me know if your intereted


----------



## G.McNeill&Son (Nov 19, 2009)

If your still looking for sub work we have a bunch of small lots in the North Shore if your interested. You can reach me at 781 760 5763
Thanks
Shane


----------

